# Cat Fishing



## Lignum (Jun 15, 2008)

Went overnight fishing at one of the pay lakes around where I live last night, and caught 3 nice eating size channels. Didn't catch anything past dark though. 

Kids had a ball though.















My buddy caught 2 Flatheads that night also. Good as any Fathers Day present I can think of.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 15, 2008)

It don't get any better than watching you kids get excited reeling in a fish. Looks like a good time.


----------



## deeker (Jun 15, 2008)

Fun then dinner!!!

Can't beat that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 16, 2008)

I am going to have to fire up the bass boat and go to the river now.
I have a nice spot on the Arkansas river very nice fish last couple 
of years. It is fun when you hook up with a fifteen pounder I usually
don't eat the big uns though too much yeller meat! Those you caught 
are great cooking size and fun to catch. If I had more time I would
have went out and caught some skipjack and froze it for bait as it
is the best on the river for big cat! Looks like ya'all had a great time.


----------



## Lignum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks you guys.

Believe it or not I caught all them on shrimp. My buddy in the second photo was using some live creek chubs, but he was fishing for fun, I was looking for something to eat. My daughter in the first photo loves catfish.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 16, 2008)

Lignum said:


> Thanks you guys.
> 
> Believe it or not I caught all them on shrimp. My buddy in the second photo was using some live creek chubs, but he was fishing for fun, I was looking for something to eat. My daughter in the first photo loves catfish.



I have used shrimp but prefer to eat them. I have caught cats on many
things including bars of soap. Skipjack is the ultimate big cat bait I some
times use bluegill but skipjack rulez


----------



## Lignum (Jun 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have used shrimp but prefer to eat them. I have caught cats on many
> things including bars of soap. Skipjack is the ultimate big cat bait I some
> times use bluegill but skipjack rulez



That same guy in the photo says he caught a cat on a White Castle pickle...:monkey: 

It is a fish story, but I do believe him.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 16, 2008)

Lignum said:


> That same guy in the photo says he caught a cat on a White Castle pickle...:monkey:
> 
> It is a fish story, but I do believe him.



Anything that lays down a scent trail will catch them.
Skippy as I call them have lots of oil in them that lays a great
scent trail. I have caught one on wd 40 believe it or not. Sprayed
it on a stink bait tube thingy and it worked. I have also used frogs
very good bait but skippy is the cream of the cat. I have also
been told if ya really want to catch cats take a gunny sack
and tie a heavy weight or anchor to it fill it with sour wheat
and leave it a day or two before fishing and bring a lot of bait!


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 16, 2008)

This would be a good chance for everybody to tell their sure fire catfish bait story. Mines rotten jumbo shrimp or chicken liver tied in the foot of a pantyhose. Aint nothing quite like warm summer nights and catfish. Along with a buddy and some beer.


----------



## tree md (Jun 16, 2008)

I catch my biggest cats using whole bluegill, cut with the guts hanging. I caught one a few years ago and could see that it had something pretty big in it's feed sack. Curiosity got the best of me so I cut it open to see what was in there and a baby squirrel fell out when I cut it open. They'll eat anything. We chum for them with dried dog food around here. 

Nice cats BTW.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 16, 2008)

hey come to L I N Y we have sharks up to 3000. lbs tom treesopcorn:


----------



## Lignum (Jun 17, 2008)

tree md said:


> I catch my biggest cats using whole bluegill, cut with the guts hanging. I caught one a few years ago and could see that it had something pretty big in it's feed sack. Curiosity got the best of me so I cut it open to see what was in there and a baby squirrel fell out when I cut it open. They'll eat anything. We chum for them with dried dog food around here.
> 
> Nice cats BTW.



Thanks for the compliment, and I have used the small dog food in the larger farm ponds around here, but not in a big lake yet. The tip about using sour wheat has me intrigued.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

pink mexican soap. as that is one of my trade secrets ill leave it at that. yo can try it for yorself. perch work well. just not the green ones. 

i was pigeon catching in a railroad bridge over a lake one night. a baby dropped out of the nest as i picked up momma. hit the water and i put my light on him anout 30 foot below. all i saw was head for a second and he was gonna. 

they will eat almost anything. mice, crawdads, fish, hotdogs, cheese, mussels, whatever lol


----------



## CaseyForrest (Jun 18, 2008)

Lignum said:


> Thanks you guys.
> 
> Believe it or not I caught all them on shrimp. My buddy in the second photo was using some live creek chubs, but he was fishing for fun, I was looking for something to eat. My daughter in the first photo loves catfish.



Thats what we used when we would fish the locks along the C&O Canal just outside DC.

Good deal Lig!!


----------



## gasman (Jun 20, 2008)

Guess what my 8 year old is doing this whole week. Fishing camp! Sheesh, wish I was a kid again. He's catching bass and catfish all week long, not fair.

Nice pics, it really doesn't get any better.


----------



## Erick (Jun 24, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have also
> been told if ya really want to catch cats take a gunny sack
> and tie a heavy weight or anchor to it fill it with sour wheat
> and leave it a day or two before fishing and bring a lot of bait!





Lignum said:


> The tip about using sour wheat has me intrigued.



I live close to the Ohio River and one of the best places to cat fish is on the back side of an island at the maritime center where they load grain onto barges. We'll go up to the tip of the island and throw out some chicken livers and let the current drift us back to the end of the island. Cat Fish from 10 to 40 lbs all night long and ya can't eat a :censored: one.  It sure is fun to pull on their face though and empty a cooler in the process.  

I've got a 7 ft ball bat with one of those Penn mini wench's on it just for the few trip's a year we go.


----------



## Lignum (Jun 25, 2008)

Erick said:


> I live close to the Ohio River and one of the best places to cat fish is on the back side of an island at the maritime center where they load grain onto barges. We'll go up to the tip of the island and throw out some chicken livers and let the current drift us back to the end of the island. Cat Fish from 10 to 40 lbs all night long and ya can't eat a :censored: one.  It sure is fun to pull on their face though and empty a cooler in the process.
> 
> I've got a 7 ft ball bat with one of those Penn mini wench's on it just for the few trip's a year we go.



I went again last weekend and caught a 12 pound flat head, I'll get some pics up tomorrow. I going out again with the kids on Friday night.

I wouldn't eat one either. The EPA suggests one meal per month. Probably 6 ounces too. Nothing like the good ol days of farm pond cats.


----------



## Herd8497 (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me revving up a 5 1/2 year old thread. Wife and kids were away for the weekend so a buddy and I did some fishing. Saturday morning I helped him pour six yards of concrete then we drove a couple hours or so over to the Muskingum River near Philo. Spent the night out on the river cat fishing. Caught a few flatheads. My biggest wast just under 15 lbs. We were using goldfish as bait. Amazing how long they will last! Drove back Sunday morning, changed tackle and went out for panfish mainly. Good local place has big bluegill, crappie, and once in awhile you can catch some decent perch. Great largemouth there too, but he figured they would be deep since it was colder, so we decided to stick with the pan fish. I got bored so I threw a chartreuse rapala. It was almost back to the boat and this beauty hit it at the top of the water. Almost 6 lbs., but was kind of lean. We throw them all back, so maybe I will catch him again next spring in a bigger version


----------



## Herd8497 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry for the double pic. iPad is not the best for me in posting pics


----------



## mn woodcutter (Nov 19, 2014)

Beautiful wife and beautiful fish!


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 10, 2014)

Biggest cat I ever caught was on a cool ranch dorito. When you stop seeing the oil trail coming off it, change the bait to a fresh dorito, sounds nuts but that's what works on the mighty Hudson


----------



## toolmaker (Dec 11, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Biggest cat I ever caught was on a cool ranch dorito. When you stop seeing the oil trail coming off it, change the bait to a fresh dorito, sounds nuts but that's what works on the mighty Hudson


And how do you get the hook in to a Cool Ranch Dorito?


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll bet that Wisconsin Cheese would catch them, but who's willing to try? (Seems like a big sacrifice)


----------



## MechanicMatt (Dec 11, 2014)

You gotta work the hook like a drill bit, if you push it too hard the dorito cracks. Whittle a hole and slip it on.


----------



## spindrift7mm (Mar 2, 2015)

First liar don't have a chance !


----------



## spindrift7mm (Mar 2, 2015)

Got a great stinkbait recipe if anyone wants.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 6, 2015)

i use to love taking the kids fishing , even though they are grown i still do , it makes for lasting memories and family bonding , they still rant off about the old fishing adventures ..LOL


----------



## Fubar (Mar 6, 2015)

spindrift7mm said:


> Got a great stinkbait recipe if anyone wants.


post it , i have seen cats bite dove bar soap ..


----------



## spindrift7mm (Mar 7, 2015)

1/2 lb beef brains run in food prosessor to milkshake consistantency mixed with 2 small jars of cream limburger cheese then chop and mix in 2 blocks of limburger. Should end up thick and creamy. I use large treble hook with a large piece of quality sponge pulled over the shank with hook tips imbedded and trimmed in a ball shape. Tie direct to 30# mono with a 3/8th oz. rubber twist weight 6" to 8"s above hook. Wet sponge and squeeze all water out then dip in bait with stick to squish sponge to suck up bait. Fish it upstream of logs and drifts, works best with current. This large sponge rig targets fish 2 to 10lbs as I think the larger fish are slower bitting and the med fish just get there first. This bait can be pitched softly but does not cast well as too much is lost when it hits. Fish will hit it within 2 or 3 mins in the spring when hungry and 5 or 10 in hot summer, any longer move cause there not home. Works good fresh and aged. Don't use a tight cap like jar lid it will bust a jar in hot weather, small vent hole is needed. To rebait all water needs to be squeezed out of sponge or bait will become runny and won't stay in the sponge. I use med tackle because of structure and you need to jerk them completely clear or they hang up. Tight line it just off the bottom. It don't smell so bad after the first fish ! Good Luck Ken PS. the brains are key to this bait !


----------



## coltont (Mar 13, 2015)

Hard to beat big creek Minnie's for the cats.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 14, 2015)

coltont said:


> View attachment 411638
> View attachment 411639
> Hard to beat big creek Minnie's for the cats.


nice cats


----------



## eric_271 (Mar 17, 2015)

33lbs 20lbs 44lbs all 3 bluecats caught at Milford lake here in Kansas last summer on cut shad. Drifting and lines 35' down at 3o am. I caught all 3 within an hour of each other.


----------

